# Pirate Birthday Cake



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2018)

*Pirate Birthday Cake*

I just had to show this off:

Bear Jr's Wife Bethany has been making cakes for a few years now.
The one I'm showing below was for the Son of one of Bear Jr's Employees.
"Chase" just turned 5 years old, and he likes Pirates, so that was the Theme Bethany went with.

Chase just graduated from Pre-school, and when asked what he wanted to be when he grows up, he answered, *"I want to be a Toy-Fixer and a Dad"*. I'm guessing his Dad is having a Great Father's Day today.

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh, to be young again!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks for sharing that . She's got Talent for sure . I bet the little guy loved it . You're only young once , and that was enough for me ! LOL . 
have a great day .


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 17, 2018)

That’s awesome!


----------



## idahopz (Jun 17, 2018)

Dang, that's a nice looking cake!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 17, 2018)

Nice looking cake! Also I love chase's answer to what he wants to be!


----------



## gary s (Jun 17, 2018)

That's a nice looking cake  That gir has skills !!

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow, that is awesome!  She is very talented!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2018)

73saint said:


> Oh, to be young again!



Thank You!
Yeah--Tell me about it.

Bear



chopsaw said:


> Thanks for sharing that . She's got Talent for sure . I bet the little guy loved it . You're only young once , and that was enough for me ! LOL .
> have a great day .



Thank You Rich!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 17, 2018)

John, my compliments to your DIL.  Talk about talent!!  Beautiful job.  
POINT to Miss Bethany.
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 18, 2018)

Very talented family bear, great looking cake.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> That’s awesome!



Thank You!
Bear




idahopz said:


> Dang, that's a nice looking cake!


Thank You PZ!!
Ironically--She makes all these Beautiful Cakes, and she can't eat any of them, because she has Diabetes.

Bear




TomKnollRFV said:


> Nice looking cake! Also I love chase's answer to what he wants to be!


LOL---Chase is a Piece of work. Looks just like his Dad, Toe Head, square Jaw, good looking kid.
I was surprised he didn't say he wants to do what his Dad does---Climb around on 200', 300', and 400' Towers every Day.
He'll probably say that when he's older.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2018)

gary s said:


> That's a nice looking cake  That gir has skills !!
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
Bear




WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow, that is awesome!  She is very talented!



Thanks Justin!!
Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> John, my compliments to your DIL.  Talk about talent!!  Beautiful job.
> POINT to Miss Bethany.
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Everything there is edible too, except the Mast & the Pirate Kids, and I'm not sure about the little treasure chest.

Bear


----------



## Geebs (Jun 18, 2018)

Wow, that is some talent right there!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Very talented family bear, great looking cake.
> 
> Chris




Thank You Chris!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 19, 2018)

For sure a like for Bethany better hide those chain saws. 

Warren


----------



## phatbac (Jun 19, 2018)

I want that for my next brithday cake!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2018)

Geebs said:


> Wow, that is some talent right there!



Thank You Geebs!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> For sure a like for Bethany better hide those chain saws.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
I told her to Stay away from my Chainsaws!!

Bear


----------



## Faarg (Jun 19, 2018)

I can't say that I've ever seen a better birthday (or any other) cake.  Great job.  Chase is one lucky guy.  So is Bear Jr.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 19, 2018)

Bear, Wow, What talent to make such an awesome cake !!!!


----------



## Smoke23 (Jun 19, 2018)

That is an amazing looking cake!
Fantastic job Bethany!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2018)

phatbac said:


> I want that for my next brithday cake!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)




Thank You Aaron!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 20, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Warren!!
> I told her to Stay away from my Chainsaws!!
> 
> Bear



But that Bear does nap.  :D

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2018)

Faarg said:


> I can't say that I've ever seen a better birthday (or any other) cake.  Great job.  Chase is one lucky guy.  So is Bear Jr.




Thank You!!
Appreciate That!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Wow, What talent to make such an awesome cake !!!!




Thank You! CM !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2018)

Smoke23 said:


> That is an amazing looking cake!
> Fantastic job Bethany!!!




Thank You Smoke 23!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> But that Bear does nap.  :D
> 
> Warren



LOL---Nobody can "Nap" while my Chainsaws are screaming!!
She has to stick to Cakes & Cookies.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 21, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Nobody can "Nap" while my Chainsaws are screaming!!
> She has to stick to Cakes & Cookies.
> 
> Bear


What no electric saws??

Ok she could make me a cake Monday 6/25 I will be 75 LOL

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> What no electric saws??
> 
> Ok she could make me a cake Monday 6/25 I will be 75 LOL
> 
> Warren




LOL----The only electric chainsaws I saw back when I was carving were corded.

Now they have Lithium-Ion Batteries---I would have tried one, but they didn't have them at that time, at least not that I knew of.
Bear Jr has one, and likes it for small jobs, but I don't know how much abuse it could take.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 22, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----The only electric chainsaws I saw back when I was carving were corded.
> 
> Now they have Lithium-Ion Batteries---I would have tried one, but they didn't have them at that time, at least not that I knew of.
> Bear Jr has one, and likes it for small jobs, but I don't know how much abuse it could take.
> ...



Damn it's been that long ago you're getting old like me.  :D

Warren


----------

